# Micromax’s new face is Hugh Jackman



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

New Delhi-based smartphone manufacturer Micromax has stepped outside Indian borders to rope in its brand ambassador.

Academy Award winner Hugh Jackman, best-known for the movies Les Miserables, X-Men and Wolverine, will be associated with the Indian consumer electronics company, a Micromax statement said on Friday.

More: Source

Wishful thinking: Only if the had used the money on R&D and customer service ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeh log itne ammeer ho gaye? 
Ya Wolverine gareeb ho gaya? ?



lywyre said:


> New Delhi-based smartphone manufacturer Micromax has stepped outside Indian borders to rope in its brand ambassador.
> 
> Academy Award winner Hugh Jackman, best-known for the movies Les Miserables, X-Men and Wolverine, will be associated with the Indian consumer electronics company, a Micromax statement said on Friday.
> 
> ...


This is India.Here only cheapness matters


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

I think people in india will not recognize him without those claws...they should sponsor the next xmen movie


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know why you people,forget that Micromax(crapware or trashware to many but *not for all*) has its presence in India for the past few years,not just a sudden out of the blue one day company.

We may(I have no inhibitions as such,though I don't own any Micromax device)reject Micromax,but *tier B* and *C* class cities/towns including the so called awakening *rural India* are their esteemed customers.

*It's the volume of sales that is meeting and exceeding their profit turnover*.

Like it or Hate/Reject the fact,we cannot *ignore* the huge mass of India,those of whom are Micromax (products) customer.
For them,Apple,LG,SAMSUNG,even Google Nexus is a dream for buying(or even those people are not aware of the superbrands),but Micromax at least fulfill their desires to a great extent.
This is the success of Micromax,they've truly penetrated the common mass of India.

Even the latest reviews of Micromax Canvas Tab P650 has shown ,that it is at least ,not a trashware,according to specs.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

[IMGG]*www.affiliatesdelight.com/style_emoticons/default/thud.gif[/IMGG]

Wolverine, don't make me love Micromax..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

another article: Pouty heroines and macho men: Hugh Jackman's company in the mobile brand ambassador club

_"Iron Man can sell anything"...errr.. it should be Rajni can sell anything_


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Why do you need a brand ambassador? Does Apple have a brand ambassador? I agree that they should have spent the money on R&D instead of getting a brand ambassador to sell their product. A better product sells itself.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

^ It all started with Dhoni for (Maxx or Lava - not sure), followed by Kathrina Kaif for Sony Xperia Z. Now Micromax is following their footsteps/


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 18, 2013)

ROFL Really........ 



lywyre said:


> *Wishful thinking: Only if the had used the money on R&D and customer service *...





CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Yeh log itne ammeer ho gaye?
> Ya Wolverine gareeb ho gaya? ?
> 
> 
> This is India.Here only cheapness matters*





sujoyp said:


> *I think people in india will not recognize him without those claws...they should sponsor the next xmen movie *


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yeh log itne ammeer ho gaye?
> Ya Wolverine gareeb ho gaya? ?
> 
> 
> This is India.Here only cheapness matters



Russell Peter's right again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

instead MMX shud invest in using Qualcomm chipsets


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why do you need a brand ambassador? Does Apple have a brand ambassador? I agree that they should have spent the money on R&D instead of getting a brand ambassador to sell their product. A better product sells itself.


Endorsing your and @Iywyre's point,but the reality and fact is that Micromax are selling their products,and reaping profits.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yeh log itne ammeer ho gaye?
> Ya Wolverine gareeb ho gaya? ?
> 
> 
> *This is India.Here only cheapness matters*


Commander stuck the right cord...sacchi mein yeh log(Micromax-wale) aameer ban gaye,apne hishab-kitab se aur bazaar/market(dynamics)-se...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

MMX is a shining example of Business is done only for profit
MMX sucks at the "Ethical Business" thing though



Zangetsu said:


> instead MMX shud invest in using *Qualcomm chipsets*



Chipsets mai invest karne ke liye MMX ko pehle khud ke phones manufacture karne hoge na


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> We may(I have no inhibitions as such,though I don't own any Micromax device)reject Micromax,but *tier B* and *C* class cities/towns including the so called awakening *rural India* are their esteemed customers.


And this is exactly why this move of mmx spending money on an international brand ambassador doesn't make sense. Rural India knows about Hugh Jackman? 

Does this means, mmx is now trying to target international customers? Or is this a desperate attempt to create a false impression of the company to hide other aspects like service?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2013)

The Sparring Bot on a killing spree!!!!!!! "But this MMX bot ain't gonna cut it."

BTW , I forgot to add a facepalm to it. Here it goes. 

EDIT : This is going to make the Chinese more happier than Indians buying that re-branded piece of silicion dabba.
If you can't produce the phone , atleast design it for god's sake. Don't just re-brand it.
This "kuch bhi lelo jo saste me mil jaye./ Sasta he to better hain" is killing the quality of electronics good day by day.



Vyom said:


> And this is exactly why this move of mmx spending money on an international brand ambassador doesn't make sense. Rural India knows about Hugh Jackman?
> 
> Does this means, mmx is now trying to target international customers? *Or is this a desperate attempt to create a false impression of the company to hide other aspects like service*?


Most likely .



kg11sgbg said:


> I don't know why you people,forget that Micromax(crapware or trashware to many but *not for all*) has its presence in India for the past few years,not just a sudden out of the blue one day company.
> 
> We may(I have no inhibitions as such,though I don't own any Micromax device)reject Micromax,but *tier B* and *C* class cities/towns including the so called awakening *rural India* are their esteemed customers.
> 
> ...



The effing problem comes , when these MMX users take pride in flaunting their poor quality made phones and when things go wrong they start bitc**ng about poor quality services.
Never take pride in a company's growth which is chinese in almost every other way.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

There are numerous ares in which this money should have been invested instead of Hugh Jackman. Hell not many people know the names of Hollywood Actors here at all.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Also,ALL of MMX's recent ads feature foreign people in foreign settings.They want to fool people into thinking they are an international brand

*AND* they are *NOT* taking Indian models for their Ads being an Indian company


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

I still wonder how Hugh accepted the Micromax's offer?
Haven't he used any of the Micromax product atleast in his life?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Micromax’s new face is *Hugh Jackman* ??
thats hugh


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also,ALL of MMX's recent ads feature foreign people in foreign settings.They want to fool people into thinking they are an international brand
> 
> *AND* they are *NOT* taking Indian models for their Ads being an Indian company



Not only Mmx, even lava n KARBONNNNNNNNN(always think y there is two'N') ads are with foreign models." Desi murga videsi baang"


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2013)

only people in India gets fooled twice.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 19, 2013)

oo teriiiiiiii


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Russell Peter's right again.



+1.  

_Be a man. Do the right thing._ Don't buy MMX.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, if they want to compete with Samsung, HTC and the likes, they will have to step up their ad campaign to meet their standards. Hence, such ads. But why such an elaborate ads campaign if you don't even have your own phone?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I still wonder how Hugh accepted the Micromax's offer?
> Haven't he used any of the Micromax product atleast in his life?


I don't think so. 


sam said:


> only people in India gets fooled twice.


True that. Not just 2 times but many times more.


----------



## Renny (Oct 19, 2013)

Noob question - Does MMX manufacture their phones in India, or do they have any RnD in India? Or are these high end models really just re-branded cheap Chinese phones?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

Are you guys sure Hugh Jackman was roped in because of the Indian demand?

From a business point of view this move makes some sense because a person known across the world will be better able to promote your product to a more global audience than most Bollywood people will. Even the bigwigs at Bollywood (except perhaps Amitabh Bachchan) cannot compare to many famous Hollywood people.

This move can only mean one thing: MMX has set it's eyes on global expansion and sales now.

Instead of ridiculing MMX, we should be a little happy that if MMX is able to get good sales abroad, this means more cash flow into India, which helps improve the congress-created tatters we call the Indian economy.

Remember, the majority of the world is not composed of geeks, nerds and computer scientists/engineers. They are average joes who will care about a phone that looks well, does well the job that it is asked to do, and if applicable, comes with a good contract. Over here, the marketing men and the aforementioned factors matter.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

^IMO, if they had plans to get sales abroad they should have started internationally first. Make good reasonably priced phones and then establish a secure market in India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2013)

First and foremost I again reiterate to all members of @TDF that *I am not a fanboy of Micromax,nor a great supporter,nor their salesman,nor do I own any single device from Micromax...*
Friends,I am not here to rant,nor to hurt anyone's feelings.Please don't take it personal brothers.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> MMX is a shining example of Business is done only for profit
> MMX sucks at the *"Ethical Business"* thing though
> 
> 
> ...



Commander,I didn't expect such remarks from an intelligent person like you.
Which Business house is ethical in India? Please tell us first.

I used to honour and still now honour the legacy and legend of Mr.Ratan Tata + Tata Empire as a whole.Are they purely ethical????

Leaving aside other Big Shots Business Empires,even small fries are resorting to unethical means and getting dissolved,*only the fittest survives*.

Same occured with Micromax,so why should they be blamed alone??

Does Intel resort to ethical practices against AMD in the market?
What about the legal war between Apple & Samsung? Both are to blame,as both resort to unethical means,in this present system of the world economy and market politics.

Mostly all *Indian companies* are rebranding smartphones/tablets/etc. from China,so what is the big deal?



Zangetsu said:


> instead MMX shud invest in using Qualcomm chipsets


I completely agree with you,Zangetsu



Vyom said:


> And this is exactly why this move of mmx spending money on an international brand ambassador doesn't make sense. Rural India knows about Hugh Jackman?
> 
> *Does this means, mmx is now trying to target international customers?* Or is this a desperate attempt to create a false impression of the company to hide other aspects like service?


Vyom,rural India never heard of that name(Hugh Jackman),let alone see him.
Practically they are trying to do so.
If Datawind can try to sell their Tablets in U.S. and elsewhere in the world,if Tata  is selling Nano to European/Asian markets,then  Micromax is also trying to have a chance of gamble in the International market for selling their products.



Rishi. said:


> The Sparring Bot on a killing spree!!!!!!! "But this MMX bot ain't gonna cut it."
> 
> BTW , I forgot to add a facepalm to it. Here it goes.
> 
> ...


Rishi,my Friend if you buy a motherboard by ASUS/GIGABYTE/BIOSTAR/ASROCK/Intel(Themselves) where is it made???
Even if ou buy a higher version of Intel core-i7-4***(Haswell) series or AMD FX-8*** series,are these made in AMERICA or GERMANY?
Nearly 90% of the electronics manufacture(Including IT Hardware to minute components...) are outsourced and made in China.No denial in that.

HUAWEI,ZTE,BEN-Q,LENOVO are vendor/manufacturers of IT Hardware products,representing which country? You cannot reject this Global Companies as trash or crap.




Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you guys sure Hugh Jackman was roped in because of the Indian demand?
> 
> From a business point of view this move makes some sense because a person known across the world will be better able to promote your product to a more global audience than most Bollywood people will. Even the bigwigs at Bollywood (except perhaps Amitabh Bachchan) cannot compare to many famous Hollywood people.
> 
> ...


This is the point I am trying to tell you,Friends.
@Extreme Gamer has touched my thoughts...
Thanks Friend.

Actually I am trying to emaphasising on the reality,that Micromax is running and running steadily.

Mr.Hugh Jackman is no Fool to endorse  products from a trash company,such that his image sulks or tarnishes.Money obviously matters here but not the whole of transaction.

Same thing could be said about Farhan Akhtar (endorsing for *Intex*, termed to be crapware by many) and Hrithik Roshan(endorsing for *ACER*, where ACER is a Trashware/crapware by many of our @TDF Friends and  sites such as Laptopmag.com. But ACER also made the ASPIRE R7 marvel,everybody should note it).
Are these two acclaimed famous Indian actors such a fool to endorse trash objects,in lieu of money only and putting their "IMAGES" at stake???

I have tremendous inhibition and anger against Datawind.I always try to make  people avoid  buying their Ubislate 7 series Tabs...which I have remarked in numerous threads and sections of @TDF.Does that deter people from buying their products,even members/friends belonging to our @TDF.




*Because it is a right of choice,a right of Liberty, a democracy in itself. It is a subjective decision always made by us. Which may be right OR which may be wrong,but it's a decision we make.*

This is my whole point.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Group pwnage in 3...2...1.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2013)

^Explain it!!!


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> First and foremost I again reiterate to all members of @TDF that *I am not a fanboy of Micromax,nor a great supporter,nor their salesman,nor do I own any single device from Micromax...*
> Friends,I am not here to rant,nor to hurt anyone's feelings.Please don't take it personal brothers.
> .



Somehow I find that very hard to believe,because what you've done here is essentially attempting to defend micromax from all the allegations of foul-play that have been made against it by certain members of this forum.You've claimed that you're not affiliated with Micromax in any way and that you have never owned any of their products-if that's really the case then its pretty obvious that you've no idea just how abysmal the quality of most of their products really is,which they usually try to pass off as "Cutting-edge" devices to the unsuspecting masses in India and how they tend to harass their customers persistently when it comes to offering after-sales service.

Therefore I'd suggest that you talk to someone first who has some experience in dealing with micromax's products and is familiar with their nightmarish RMA process before posting adulatory remarks about them in this forum(i think you'll find many such individuals at TDF itself).A quick look at this thread will (hopefully)clear any delusions that you may possess about micromax being a reliable and trustworthy Indian brand:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


While its true that the business practices of most companies that operate in India are not completely ethical,but unlike micro-max,most of them(especially the well known ones like Nokia,Samsung etc)are not in the habit of committing highway robbery(so to speak)by convincing people to buy their products(using clever marketing strategies and aggressive pricing tactics) and abandoning them when their poorly made devices begin to malfunction shortly after purchase and the customer requires after sales service.So what CommanderShawnzer has suggested here is true-micromax doesn't follow any ethical principles of business and only thing they do care about is making money using any means necessary (which includes taking their customers for a ride in order to turn huge profits).

Also you seem to have misinterpreted the statements that have been made by Rishi-what he has tried to suggest here is that the quality of Micromax's products is as bad as that of noname brands(such as Rokea,lephone etc),majority of which are of Chinese origin-it has nothing whatsoever to do with the process of outsourcing the manufacturing process to Chinese firms that is followed even by renowned companies like Intel/Gigabyte etc in order to cut down manufacturing costs,which in turn enables them to reduce the prices of their products.The difference between Micromax and other well known brands which follow such outsourcing techniques is that the latter have markedly better infrastructure,years of experience in the industry as well as dedicated R & D facilities as a result of which they possess the capability to design and manufacture products on their own instead of rebranding low-end items that are manufactured by shady and obscure chinese firms and passing them off as their own creations-a technique that is largely followed by companies like Micromax/lava/karbonn et al .

At the end of the day,what really matters is product quality-a good product really does sell itself and seldom needs elaborate marketing campaigns,as Desmond David,a longtime member of this forum has very aptly suggested.You may manage to rope in Michael Schumacher himself to endorse your car,but if your car itself is bad or has glaring flaws,how can it be expected to sell? Same is the case with the micromax-they will remain one of the worst cell phone manufacturers in India,irrespective of whom they have as their brand ambassador,as long as they continue to ignore the plight of their consumers and keep churning out inferior products one after another relentlessly every year.

(I'm sorry about the protracted nature of this post-I apologize for any inconvenience it may cause.)


----------



## Empirial (Oct 19, 2013)

Micromax : Sir, we want you to become our Brand Ambassador. 

Hugh Jackman : What do you make or sell?

Micromax : Mobile Phone, Tablets 

Hugh Jackman : Do they work?

Micromax : Kind of 

Hugh Jackman : Emmm let me think

Micromax : $$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Micromax : India is a Great Nation & Micromax Rocks!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 20, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Somehow I find that very hard to believe,because what you've done here is essentially attempting to defend micromax from all the allegations of foul-play that have been made against it by certain members of this forum.You've claimed that you're not affiliated with Micromax in any way and that you have never owned any of their products-if that's really the case then its pretty obvious that you've no idea just how abysmal the quality of most of their products really is,which they usually try to pass off as "Cutting-edge" devices to the unsuspecting masses in India and how they tend to harass their customers persistently when it comes to offering after-sales service.
> 
> Therefore I'd suggest that you talk to someone first who has some experience in dealing with micromax's products and is familiar with their nightmarish RMA process before posting adulatory remarks about them in this forum(i think you'll find many such individuals at TDF itself).A quick look at this thread will (hopefully)clear any delusions that you may possess about micromax being a reliable and trustworthy Indian brand:
> 
> ...



If good quality products sell themselves all the time every time, then the video game industry would not be as ****ed up as it is now. Marketing is an important tool for any product to sell.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 20, 2013)

I wish he had done this instead


Spoiler



*i.qkme.me/3ufukp.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Oct 20, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> I wish he had done this instead



He is an actor. This is what he is paid for. The point is not Hugh Jackman taking money for promoting Micromax, but Micromax spending money on Jackman instead of investing on R&D and training of service personnel, which would be better for Micromax and their customers in the long run.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Rishi,my Friend if you buy a motherboard by ASUS/GIGABYTE/BIOSTAR/ASROCK/Intel(Themselves) where is it made???
> Even if ou buy a higher version of Intel core-i7-4***(Haswell) series or AMD FX-8*** series,are these made in AMERICA or GERMANY?
> Nearly 90% of the electronics manufacture(Including IT Hardware to minute components...) are outsourced and made in China.No denial in that.
> 
> HUAWEI,ZTE,BEN-Q,LENOVO are vendor/manufacturers of IT Hardware products,representing which country? You cannot reject this Global Companies as trash or crap.


A majority of standard companies design , develop the products in-house . Post which they give bulk production contracts to Chinese manufacturers.
What Companies like MMX , does it that they re-brand and sale the same stuff being sold by some another seller under a different name tag. 

I have no problems with people buying MMX , but when they start saying something good about this phone , like giving false impression and advertisements ....then it causes problems.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you @quicky008 and @Rishi for your detailed clarified views.
Even both of your discussions were healthy in nature without any unneccessary filthy debate or rant...
I may be overtly exaggerating the purpose of business of Micromax and its strategy,which is not presented in the way I am thinking off.
Well,Friends as nothing to be taken personal about it,I never mind what quicky remarked,with the true facts,nor from Rishi.

But at least it is a manner to discuss unlike @CommanderShawnzer whose remarks as :


CommanderShawnzer said:


> Group pwnage in 3...2...1.



Why is he shy to rebuke my comments in a healthy way?



quicky008 said:


> *Somehow I find that very hard to believe,because what you've done here is essentially attempting to defend micromax from **all the allegations of foul-play that have been made against it by certain members of this forum*.You've claimed that you're not affiliated with Micromax in any way and that you have never owned any of their products-if that's really the case then its pretty obvious that you've no idea just how abysmal the quality of most of their products really is,which they usually try to pass off as "Cutting-edge" devices to the unsuspecting masses in India and how they tend to harass their customers persistently when it comes to offering after-sales service.
> 
> Therefore I'd suggest that you talk to someone first who has some experience in dealing with micromax's products and is familiar with their nightmarish RMA process before posting adulatory remarks about them in this forum(i think you'll find many such individuals at TDF itself).A quick look at this thread will (hopefully)clear any delusions that you may possess about micromax being a reliable and trustworthy Indian brand:
> 
> ...




Friend,not only you but even if I were on your shoes,I might think the same way...but believe me(*If you may*) what I marked on that line is very true.
I again apologize to my brethrens who has gone through the agony and hassle of owning a Micromax product,but later on faced the flaws and trouble of service,etc,...



quicky008 said:


> (*I'm sorry about the protracted nature of this post-I apologize for any inconvenience it may cause.)*



This is the true identity of a gentleman,of his civility which earns a respect of esteem and regard.
You need not be apologized to me,because your language was not harsh,nor satirical,but having the true essence of facts ,experiences and findings,with detailed clarity.
Thanks Friend.




Rishi. said:


> *A majority of standard companies design , develop the products in-house . Post which they **give bulk production contracts to Chinese manufacturers*.
> What Companies like MMX , does it that they re-brand and sale the same stuff being sold by some another seller under a different name tag.
> 
> I have no problems with people buying MMX , but when they start saying something good about this phone , like giving false impression and advertisements ....then it causes problems.


This was my unknowing or ill based knowledge about the Standard Companies.
Thank you @Rishi as an eye opener to me.

Yes truly agreeable,if people like to buy or get fooled...that is their choice or liking.
I even emphasize on the point that in a market,there shold be premium,medium to el-cheapo products.
It's the *customer's choice* which should have the liberty for purchase.Because no market survives with only premium products nor with cheap products.
There should be goods worth and make of *all types*.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey cant say mmx is fooling customers, and owners didnt know exactly what they were paying for. 

At least if mmx is fooling then all companies are also fooling at all price points and people just should stop buying smartphones till the companies start making sensible devices

Good move by mmx, sure to get sales boost during diwali


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 20, 2013)

why do't they invest in A.S.S. ? it will bost their product sells like anything


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Somehow I find that very hard to believe,because what you've done here is essentially attempting to defend micromax from all the allegations of foul-play that have been made against it by certain members of this forum.You've claimed that you're not affiliated with Micromax in any way and that you have never owned any of their products-if that's really the case then its pretty obvious that you've no idea just how abysmal the quality of most of their products really is,which they usually try to pass off as "Cutting-edge" devices to the unsuspecting masses in India and how they tend to harass their customers persistently when it comes to offering after-sales service.
> 
> Therefore I'd suggest that you talk to someone first who has some experience in dealing with micromax's products and is familiar with their nightmarish RMA process before posting adulatory remarks about them in this forum(i think you'll find many such individuals at TDF itself).A quick look at this thread will (hopefully)clear any delusions that you may possess about micromax being a reliable and trustworthy Indian brand:
> 
> ...





+9000
Nice post


> So what CommanderShawnzer has suggested here is true-*micromax doesn't follow any ethical principles of business and only thing they do care about is making money using any means necessary (which includes taking their customers for a ride in order to turn huge profits).
> *


This was exactly what i meant. 



Rishi. said:


> *A majority of standard companies design , develop the products in-house . Post which they give bulk production contracts to Chinese manufacturers.*
> What Companies like MMX , does it that they re-brand and sale the same stuff being sold by some another seller under a different name tag.
> 
> I have no problems with people buying MMX , but when they start saying something good about this phone , like giving false impression and advertisements ....then it causes problems.



You forgot to add what rigorous testing process said products go through after being manufactured by a Choinese company,for any defects etc


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> +9000
> Nice post
> 
> This was exactly what i meant.


Yes,nice post for me also,and meaning completely understood.

But would you care to explain the meaning of this??? :--->


CommanderShawnzer said:


> Group pwnage in 3...2...1.



Just an inquisitiveness...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes,nice post for me also,and meaning completely understood.
> 
> *But would you care to explain the meaning of this??? :--->*
> 
> ...



That meant
You would get owned(dominated) by all the TDF members who happen to lay eyes on this thread 
pwnage is slang used in multiplayer games when you utterly defeat someone


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2013)

^Oh! Thanks Commander.
Actually I am not a Gamer and a complete noob on that subject,so that's it...that's the case.

Never minding you,buddy...it's an emotional outburst,could be done by anybody on a discussion.


----------



## mandarbalshankar (Oct 21, 2013)

*I hate Micromax!*

Micromax - Cheap Chinese Phones. Re-branded.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2013)

tell me this isn't happening 
Micromax Canvas Turbo sketch reveals key specifications


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

Actually, they're trying hard to push Samsung out of the top-place, in the Indian market.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Actually, they're trying hard to push Samsung out of the top-place, in the Indian market.



That will never happen,everyone knows in their heart ki MMX ki aukat kya hai


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

There are samsung haters too.. 
If Micromax can give *better service* for their high-spec product for a low price, they will eventually push Samsung to the 2nd place.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There are samsung haters too..
> If Micromax can give *long service queues * for their high-spec product for a low price, they will eventually push themself to the 1st place.


corrected


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Actually, they're trying hard to push Samsung out of the top-place, in the Indian market.


This is the reason (may be!!!???)for going with a contract ,between Mr. Hugh Jackman and them.

They may *fail* eventually or may ...???,against Samsung.

Actually Micromax is  playing a *Gamble* in the market,they are putting everything at stakes...

I am not/never comparing with Micromax,but think what happened to "Nokia" adored my mostly all of us(Indians) and globally...where is their position?

How many people are going for LUMIA series(premium models) purchase???

Actually,events and time  sometimes lead to a fall of   Global Giants(sometimes...after a  long run).Think what happened to Blackberry by erstwhile RIM?

Micromax can never match upto them,but it is trying to catch fish in shallow waters-an old proverb.It might actually get drowned also,time will tell that.
It is trying to have some share of market pie which was reclaimed due to the downfall of Nokia and Blackberry.

*Hope no @TDF friends are misunderstanding me as a supporter of Micromax. I may not give indepth facts or clarification as our expert friends,those who wrote above,but my comments does not warrant to be a die hard fan of Micromax.
I may be wrong entirely,but may be correct also. I am not an astrologer to foretell that Micromax will be the No.1 company(relating to Electronics consumer business) in India or they will sink into oblivion,but undoubtedly they are  shining presently through their crapware products,shoddy business practice or whatever it might be.
Just facts.


No offence @TDF Friends...

*


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> *Hope no @TDF friends are misunderstanding me as a supporter of Micromax. I may not give indepth facts or clarification as our expert friends,those who wrote above,but my comments does not warrant to be a die hard fan of Micromax.
> I may be wrong entirely,but may be correct also. I am not an astrologer to foretell that Micromax will be the No.1 company(relating to Electronics consumer business) in India or they will sink into oblivion,but undoubtedly they are  shining presently through their crapware products,shoddy business practice or whatever it might be.
> Just facts.
> 
> ...


eh..don't bother about this


----------



## frostbite (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont know bout the rest. But the Aisha a52 by MMX was/is a solid phone for is time when the only major android by other companies was Galaxy Y. I got it back then 5.5k and in terms of performance, durability it has beat both the Galaxy Y and Galaxy Ace. 

So well my experience hasn't been bad. I'm not a fanboy, just saying that my piece of smartphone works well and good for my needs.

But either way bringing Hugh Jackman in would get them more from the youngsters. They always endorse themselves with events or things related to youth (MTV).


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's give him _the benefit of doubt_, no matter how lame I sound 



Spoiler



[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12538&d=1382377866[/IMGG]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2013)

Brilliant move considering competition. Marketing gets more results than rnd, qa or ass.

Figuring what the cubes mean
*i.imgur.com/iOoLL0f.png
Boolean object (shape formed by intersection of two shapes, sphere and cube here), hypercube (4d cube) and looks like unity game engine logo... Cant make out one


----------

